# Is there a standard type of salt used for sausage making?



## worktogthr (Apr 4, 2016)

In my cooking, I use Morton's Kosher salt for just about everything.  I did notice recently that some of my sausage batches seem a little underseasoned probably because they are lacking salt.  I didn't have a grams scale until recently and was using volume measurements instead of weighing my ingredients.  I know that kosher salt will weigh less than table salt of an equal volume.  Lesson learned, I will weight my ingredients now that I have a grams scale.  But here is my question...

If trying to follow a recipe that ONLY lists volume amounts, which kind of salt should I use?  I know this might be hard to answer but I was just curious what you all think.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2016)

Chris, morning...   Kosher.....   Generally, I will use 1.75 % - 2 % salt...  by weight....   make a batch and then you can adjust for your preference....


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

We use Kosher salt too!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2016)

I use Morton Kosher ~7.5oz per cup...Diamond Crystal is ~5oz per cup...Table Salt is ~10oz per cup. Most recipes that just say, " 1 tablespoon Salt ", they are talking Table Salt as that is what most folks will have on hand...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks all!  That can be why a few recipes I have made seem to be lacking in the salt department.  Using tablespoons of kosher while they are probably assuming table salt.


----------



## philh (Apr 4, 2016)

We use sea salt. It seems to work fine. At least everyone who eats our sausage seems to like it.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been using canning salt.


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 4, 2016)

I use kosher salt and go by weight. 1.5% of of the total weight works for me. Keep notes,nice thing is once you find what works for you it's easily repeatable.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kosher or Sea salt by weight here. No cure for fresh, cure #1 for cured, smoked. Cure #2 for dried. I don't use QT.


----------



## venture (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate it when recipes don't say what kind of salt.  As JJ said, if not stated, I assume table salt and use Kosher, adjusting accordingly.  It would be even better if they would give a weight, but.....??  After a few batches I found that many similar recipes use a general ratio which I can adjust to my own taste.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all of your input.  If I see any recipes that don't specify I will assume table and convert over to the right amount of kosher.  This is why I love this place. One question and a ton of people offer their help.  Thanks again!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 6, 2016)

Unless the recipe calls for a specific type of salt,  I just go with Kosher. Seems to work...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 8, 2016)

Most the time i use pure salt for meat processing or just plain old non iodized.


----------

